# 622 – 10 day guide is lost after nightly update



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

For the last three days I’ve had to manually force a reset on one of my 622 receivers (RBDD version) in order to force it to re-download the full program guide. The complete guide downloads and everything appears to be fine again after doing the reset. However, the next morning the receiver will again have only a couple of days of guide info. I’ve tried using both front panel and power-cord reset methods hoping that one or the other would be a permanent fix to the problem.

My other 622 (RBED version) is not doing this and continues to operate as expected.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated…
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi John, Can I have you try to do a Check Switch Test and tell me what happens when it completes, please. (Press Menu 6-1-1, and then select on Check Switch, on the next page select test and allow the receiver to run the test. If you get an error message, please notate the 3 digit number in the upper right hand corner and then CANCEL out.) Once this is completed the receiver will reboot and download. If the problem occurs agian, please PM me your account information. Thank you!


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi Mary,

I did as you instructed and no errors were reported. Both before and after doing the test, all four Port/SAT positions (119, 110, 129, 61.5) showed green “OK” indicators on Input-1 and on Input-2 with “Reception Verified” and “DPP44 w/separator” messages showing for Status and Switch on each Input.

I will post back again tomorrow to let you know whether or not another forced guide download was required in the morning.

Thank you for your assistance,


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Are they both set to update at the same time? If not, set the receiver not getting the updates to the same time as the one that is.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

Hi again Mary; Success! This morning the receiver still had a full guide. Seems that doing the Check-Switch + Test did the trick. I’ll be sure to remember this if it ever happens again. I suppose the Test function does something additional which somehow "fixes" the nightly guide acquisition that just resetting / power-cording the receiver doesn’t do.

Thank you for your help,


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

tampa8 said:


> Are they both set to update at the same time? If not, set the receiver not getting the updates to the same time as the one that is.


Yes - Both receivers are set at the 3:00AM default for doing updates. Thanks for the suggestion though. Seems that doing the Check-Switch + Test, suggested by Mary, has fixed the issue...

Thanks for your response,


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

Glad you were able to get the issue resolved. Please let me know if you have any issues in the future and have a great weekend!


----------



## CeeWoo (Dec 1, 2008)

AVJohnnie said:


> Hi again Mary; Success! This morning the receiver still had a full guide. Seems that doing the Check-Switch + Test did the trick. I'll be sure to remember this if it ever happens again. I suppose the Test function does something additional which somehow "fixes" the nightly guide acquisition that just resetting / power-cording the receiver doesn't do.
> 
> Thank you for your help,


I'm a fan of the DIRT members here 
They seem to try their best!


----------



## esl1885 (Nov 16, 2011)

I have the same problem with a 722K. Check switch does not fix it.
Sometimes it will work for a couple of days, but problem returns. They have 
replaced the receiver and the LNB, but still does it.

Sam


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2011)

esl1885 said:


> I have the same problem with a 722K. Check switch does not fix it.
> Sometimes it will work for a couple of days, but problem returns. They have
> replaced the receiver and the LNB, but still does it.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam, I am sorry that we have been unable to resolve this guide issue for you. Can you please PM me your account information so I can take a look and see what we need to do to get this resolved for you. Thank you! or e-mail me at [email protected]


----------

